# 18hp briggs carb diagram?



## mark31019 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a 18 hp briggs v-twin vangaurd on a snapper yard cruiser zero turn mower. I had to take off the carb cause the float was stuck closed and not letting gas in. while taking it off one of the lines pulled loose from somewhere on the engine. standing in front of the mower looking at the carb on the left side there are two hoses connected to the carb one is the fuel line coming from the the fuel pump, beside it is a smaller rubber line maybe 1/8"? that connects to the carb and connected somewhere to the engine on the other end, i'm thinking it's a vac line but not sure. I pulled off the flywheel cover but can't seem to find where it connects. haven't pulled off the flywheel and am not wanting to unless i'm sure it connects somewhere under it. can anyone tell me where that small rubber hose connects on the engine???:sigh:


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for asking! 
I believe the tube you are referring to was probably connected to one of the valve covers. If that is not the case, we will need some photos to help us out


----------

